# [Kernel]Actualizacion a gentoo-sources linux-2.6.20 ERRORES.

## ZaPa

Hola a todos,veamos, he actualizado a este kernel (he bajado con emerge el nuevo kernel); despues he creado el enlace simbolico, y he entrado a menuconfig, he guardado los cambios, he echo un make && make modules_install && make install, y todo perfecto, pero reinicio y al hacer un uname -a me dice que sigo usando el kernel:

```

Linux localhost 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 #28 SMP Thu May 10 12:37:24 CEST 2007 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.70GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

No deveria de aparecer 2.6.20? porqué no aparece?

También me pasa algo muy extraño que no sé si será de la actualización del kernel, y es qué aveces cuando voi a apagar el pc me aparece esto:

```

udevd-event[2000]: run-program: exec of program ' /sbin/udev_run_devd' failed

udevd-event[2001]: run-program: exec of program ' /sbin/udev_run_devd' failed

udevd-event[2002]: run-program: exec of program ' /sbin/udev_run_devd' failed

udevd-event[2003]: run-program: exec of program ' /sbin/udev_run_devd' failedudevd-event[2000]: run-program:

udevd-event[2004]: run-program: exec of program ' /sbin/udev_run_devd' failed

udevd-event[2005]: run-program: exec of program ' /sbin/udev_run_devd' failed

udevd-event[2006]: run-program: exec of program ' /sbin/udev_run_devd' failed

udevd-event[2007]: run-program: exec of program ' /sbin/udev_run_devd' failed

udevd-event[2008]: run-program: exec of program ' /sbin/udev_run_devd' failed

udevd-event[2009]: run-program: exec of program ' /sbin/udev_run_devd' failed

udevd-event[2010]: run-program: exec of program ' /sbin/udev_run_devd' failed

udevd-event[2011]: run-program: exec of program ' /sbin/udev_run_devd' failed

Y ASI INFINITAS VECES.................

```

Entoncés no se apaga el pc, tengo que apagarlo yo del boton, si no estaría todo el dia apareciendo mensajes como ese.

También me aparece un mensaje arrancando gentoo, que traducido al español más o menos quiere decirme qué:

-Mi sistema no es compatible con udev, que haga un emerge sys/udev y lea el handbook para configurarlo con mi pc o algo así...

También me pasa algo muy raro, al apagar el pc (aveces) me sale este mensaje:

```

INIT: No more processes left in this runlevel.

```

Y no se apaga el pc, tengo que apagarlo del botoncito....

Alguien sabe algo y me puede ayudar?

Como siempre muchisimas gracías a todos y gracías por la gente que ayuda en este foro.

Saludos,espero respuestas.

----------

## i92guboj

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> Hola a todos,veamos, he actualizado a este kernel (he bajado con emerge el nuevo kernel); despues he creado el enlace simbolico, y he entrado a menuconfig, he guardado los cambios, he echo un make && make modules_install && make install, y todo perfecto, pero reinicio y al hacer un uname -a me dice que sigo usando el kernel:
> 
> ```
> 
> Linux localhost 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 #28 SMP Thu May 10 12:37:24 CEST 2007 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.70GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
> ...

 

Te olvidas por completo de la partición /boot y del grub.

Si tu partición /boot está separada, necesitas montarla antes del "make install", o tu kernel se instalará en el sitio incorrecto. Aparte de eso, grub no reconoce mágicamente un kernel que tenga un nombre distinto a los ya instalados. Necesitas añadir una sección en tu grub.conf para el nuevo kernel.

Simplemente copia la sección de un kernel que ya tengas en grub.conf y cambia el título y el número de versión en la línea kernel. Asegúrate también de que boot esté montada mientras haces esto. Luego reinicia y debería salir un nuevo elemento en el menú de grub.

```

udevd-event[2011]: run-program: exec of program ' /sbin/udev_run_devd' failed

Y ASI INFINITAS VECES.................

```

¿Estás usando la última versión (estable) de udev? ¿está etc-update al día?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> INIT: No more processes left in this runlevel.
> ...

 

El mensaje es normal, en cuanto a lo de no apagarse, prueba esto:

```

emerge acpid && rc-update add acpid default && /etc/init.d/acpid start

```

----------

## ZaPa

Me podrias explicar un poco que es lo que estoi emergiendo con este comando?

```

emerge acpid && rc-update add acpid default && /etc/init.d/acpid start

```

Pero el caso es... si antes apagaba, ahora porqué no apaga al bajar el udev?

Como haría eso? como le digo que arranque del nuevo kernel? me podrias decir más o menos?

Muchas gracías,saludos.

Espero respuestas,saludos.

----------

## i92guboj

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> Me podrias explicar un poco que es lo que estoi emergiendo con este comando?
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge acpid && rc-update add acpid default && /etc/init.d/acpid start
> ...

 

emerge acpid emerge el demonio de control acpi, que controla todas las cosas relacionadas con las funciones de energía y procesa los eventos de ese tipo respondiendo adecuadamente.

La parte de rc-update añade acpid al runlevel default, para que se inicia acpid siempre.

Lo último lo inicia para la sesión actual.

 *Quote:*   

> Pero el caso es... si antes apagaba, ahora porqué no apaga al bajar el udev?

 

Si antes andaba pero ahora no, es posible que acpid ya esté instalado y andando, y que tu problema esté en udev. Udev maneja todos los dispositivos de tu sistema, si udev no va bien, nada va bien. De nuevo, comprueba que tu versión de udev sea la última estable y ejecuta etc-update por si quedan cosas por actualizar.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Como haría eso? como le digo que arranque del nuevo kernel? me podrias decir más o menos?
> 
> 

 

Te lo he explicado en el post anterior, tienes que añadir un apartado para el nuevo kernel en tu /boot/grub/grub.conf

----------

## Zagloj

Por si acaso un par de puntos que no has comentado que hayas hecho, el enlace simbólico, espero que no se te olvidara actualizarlo (o que tengas symlink activado en tus USE) y otro punto importante es hacer

```
cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage-2.6.9-gentoo-r2
```

Pues si no estarías compilando el kernel pero no instalándolo.

 Todo esto sólo a parte de lo que ya te han comentado.

----------

## ZaPa

El problema esta en udev,parece, pero lo raro esqué, al buscar en portage udev, responde esto:

```

*  app-text/uudeview

      Latest version available: 0.5.20

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 255 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.fpx.de/fp/Software/UUDeview/

      Description:   uu, xx, base64, binhex decoder

      License:       GPL-2

*  app-vim/udev-syntax

      Latest version available: 20051016-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 1 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=1381

      Description:   vim plugin: syntax highlighting for udev rules files

      License:       vim

*  sys-fs/udev

      Latest version available: 106-r4

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 184 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/kernel/hotplug/udev.html

      Description:   Linux dynamic and persistent device naming support (aka userspace devfs)

      License:       GPL-2

```

Como se puede apreciar dice que no lo tengo instalado.

Pero al estar arrancando el sistema, me dice que udev no es compatible con mi sistema y que lea el handbook para configurar el udev para mi sistema, o algo así.

Es muy raro.

Alguien sabe algo?

Espero respuestas.

Muchisimas gracías,saludos.

----------

## Zagloj

Pues sí que es raro, prueba a ver qué te dice un 

```
revdep-rebuild --ignore --pretend
```

----------

## i92guboj

@ZaPa, Mírate esto.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/udev-guide.xml

 *Zagloj wrote:*   

> Por si acaso un par de puntos que no has comentado que hayas hecho, el enlace simbólico, espero que no se te olvidara actualizarlo (o que tengas symlink activado en tus USE) y otro punto importante es hacer
> 
> ```
> cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage-2.6.9-gentoo-r2
> ```
> ...

 

```
make install
```

Hace eso mismo y algunas cosillas más. En cualquiera de los dos casos, solo hay que asegurárse de que, si /boot está en una partición aparte, dicha partición esté montada. Aunque creo que make install la monta por tí si no lo está y tu fstab es correcto (pero eso es mucho suponer, y hacerlo a mano nunca está de más).

----------

## Zagloj

Es verdad, sólo leí make && make modules_install  (es como lo suelo hacer) en lugar de leerlo todo, mis disculpas  :Embarassed: 

----------

## ZaPa

Bueno, ya conseguí iniciar con el nuevo kernel, todo perfecto, pero con el dichoso problema de que no apagaba bien gentoo, me he cargado el s.o al parecer, explico:

1.Como me mostraba el mensaje de que no era compatible mi maquina con udev, pues lo que hice fué:

```

emerge umerge udev... y con esto me desinstala el udev.

//Pues ahora lo que hicé fué emerger coldplug de nuevo tal y como lo tenia:

emerge coldplug

```

Bueno, y probé a reiniciar y seguía sin apagar el pc tenia que seguir apagandolo yo con el boton, pues, lo que hicé fué como me dijo 6thpink hacer un etc-update:

Y elejí la opción -5.

Bueno, pues, reinicio el pc (porfín apaga bien), intenta iniciar y ups, me pide login y no inicia la interfaz grafíca, me pide login con bash solamente, pues meto mis datos  y le doi un startx, y WAUH! inicia con xterm? :S

me aparecen 3 terminales xterm y un reloj en la esquina arriba derecha del monitor, y nada más.

Pues cuando arrancaba el sistema, pude leer que no iniciaba xdm o algo así, pues yo lo que hicé fué hacer un:

```

emerge xdm

```

Reinicio, y me logeo en bash y le doi un startx y me aparece una interfáz gráfica que nunca ví, algo con un aspecto de muy  "antiguo"..... y bueno sigo sin poder arrancar como antes el sistema.

Alguien tiene una solución para esto?

Espero respuestas, muchisimas gracías por su interés y ayuda.

Saludos.

----------

## i92guboj

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> Bueno, ya conseguí iniciar con el nuevo kernel, todo perfecto, pero con el dichoso problema de que no apagaba bien gentoo, me he cargado el s.o al parecer, explico:
> 
> 1.Como me mostraba el mensaje de que no era compatible mi maquina con udev, pues lo que hice fué:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Estás liando algo muy gordo que no sabemos como se va a desenredar.

En primer lugar, NECESITAS udev. Sigue la guía esa que te he dado y actualiza tu sistema para usar udev.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Bueno, y probé a reiniciar y seguía sin apagar el pc tenia que seguir apagandolo yo con el boton, pues, lo que hicé fué como me dijo 6thpink hacer un etc-update:
> 
> 

 

Esto no es que lo diga yo. Tras cada emerge, al final, te dirá si hay configs pendientes de actualizar, y deberás usar etc-update regularmente, si no, esto que está pasando ahora será un problema sin importancia comparado con lo que algún día llegue. ES NECESARIO ESTAR PENDIENTE Y ACTUALIZAR LA CONFIGURACIÓN CON etc-update CADA VEZ QUE PORTAGE ASÍ TE LO INDIQUE.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Bueno, pues, reinicio el pc (porfín apaga bien), intenta iniciar y ups, me pide login y no inicia la interfaz grafíca, me pide login con bash solamente, pues meto mis datos  y le doi un startx, y WAUH! inicia con xterm? :S
> 
> 

 

Si, estas cosas pasan cuanto se usa etc-update sin mirar lo que sea hace ni leerse las guías. etc-update sirve para mostrarte diffs de los nuevos ficheros de configuración y los antiguos. Entre ellos, tu /etc/conf.d/xdm, donde se indica si usas xdm, gdm, kdm, entrance u cualquier otro login manager. Haz memoria e intenta recordar cual es tu login manager, y edita dicho fichero convenientemente. En el futuro, al usar etc-update, antes de usar -5 mira la lista y recuerda si alguno de los ficheros que salen en la misma ha sido modificado por tí a mano, porque en ese caso deberás examinar que es lo nuevo que trae la config y decidir si quieres sustituirla o no. Y, en caso afirmativo, editarla para readaptarla a tus necesidades.

```

emerge xdm

```

XDM es el X display manager, y si, es antiguo. Probablemente tu usabas kdm o gdm.

----------

## ZaPa

Pero lo que no entiendo es, porqué me aparece al ir cargando gentoo que dice que mi sistema no es compatible con udev? antes eso no me aparecia, solamente hice lo que me dijerón cuando estaba intentando hacer funcionar el usb wireless...

Hice un emerge unmerge coldplug y el emerge para el firmware de dicho aparatito usb y al parecer se emergió automaticamente udev y desde ese momento me aparece esto.

Bueno voi a intentar lo que me dijistes aver que puedo hacer.

Muchas gracías, ahora os cuento.

----------

## i92guboj

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> Pero lo que no entiendo es, porqué me aparece al ir cargando gentoo que dice que mi sistema no es compatible con udev? antes eso no me aparecia, solamente hice lo que me dijerón cuando estaba intentando hacer funcionar el usb wireless...
> 
> Hice un emerge unmerge coldplug y el emerge para el firmware de dicho aparatito usb y al parecer se emergió automaticamente udev y desde ese momento me aparece esto.
> 
> Bueno voi a intentar lo que me dijistes aver que puedo hacer.
> ...

 

Udev interacciona con el sistema a muy bajo nivel. En esa guía viene todo, desde la config en tu kernel para que udev ande bien, hasta los parámetros que tienes que ponerle al kernel en grub.conf para poder arrancar usando udev.

devfs está desfasado, y a no ser que quieras mantener tus nodos en /dev a mano, solo te queda udev.

Yo mismo fuí uno de los que te dijo que tenías que quitar coldplug para emerger tu firmware en el otro hilo, coldplug será eliminado un buen día. udev es la tendencia y el futuro, y muchas cosas no andarán sin él. Simple y llanamente.

El error en boot no se por qué te sale. Posiblemente su kernel esté usando devfs para gestionar /dev, y por eso udev no se puede cargar bien. Ignorar el fallo tan solo servirá para liarla más. Necesitas instalar udev ya, antes de ninguna otra cosa.

----------

## ZaPa

Okey muchisimas gracías 6thpink, de verdad que eres mi idolo, para mi eres el AMO!!! de verdad te lo digo, que sería yo sin tí buah, el amo! .

Pues para quien tenga algun problema similar lo solucione modificando el archivo:

/etc/conf.d/xdm

Y cambiando ahi mi pantalla de login que era gdm.

Bueno pues ya apaga bien, y he echo un emerge unmerge coldplug y un emerge udev; y ya no me muestra ningún aviso en el boot, ahún asi, me leeré la guía que tu me has facilitado.

Y bueno, ahora voi a seguir luchando con lo del aparatito de wireless, que sigue sin funcionar.

De verdad 6thpink 10000 gracías de verdad.

Muchisimas gracías.

Saludos.

----------

## ZaPa

Y bueno si no fuera mucho pedir que diferencia ahi entre coldplug y udev?

Por lo que he googleado y me he informado un poquito, veo que los 2 son para controlar unidades y demás historias, pero que diferencias ahi? que tiene de añadido udev para que sea mejor que coldplug?

Espero respuestas,muchisimas gracías.

----------

## i92guboj

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> Y bueno si no fuera mucho pedir que diferencia ahi entre coldplug y udev?
> 
> Por lo que he googleado y me he informado un poquito, veo que los 2 son para controlar unidades y demás historias, pero que diferencias ahi? que tiene de añadido udev para que sea mejor que coldplug?
> 
> Espero respuestas,muchisimas gracías.

 

En realidad no se parecen en nada.

Udev y devfs son dos formas de mantener el contenido de /dev/ (que son nodos de dispositivo, o sea, puntos de acceso al hardware de nuestra máquina). Ambos nos dan cierto grado de automatización, para que no nos tengamos que partir el coco. La otra opción es mantener el contenido de /dev de forma estática y manual, usando mknod y creando los nodos a mano. Algo totalmente innecesario en nuestros tiempos.

Coldplug es simplemente un script que se ejecuta (normalmente al inicio) y busca hardware, cargando los drivers necesarios y creando los nodos por tí en /dev, lo cual es totalmente innecesario en udev, porque udev ya lo hace él solito.

Para que lo entiendas, coldplug tan solo hace una mínima parte de lo que hace udev. Es como si udev hubiera absorbido la funcionalidad de coldplug. Aparte de la de devfs, y muchas más. Udev es la solución definitiva a la gestión del hardware en linux a bajo nivel, en lo que a /dev se refiere. Su lista de funcionalidades es larga.

----------

## ZaPa

Muchisimas gracías 6thpink, cambio el titulo por solucionado.

De veras muchisimas gracías 6thpink.

Saludos.

----------

